# Scarlett has Landed



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

She has landed in Illinois, into the arms of Jaximus.

I don't know how she feels about that, but Jaximus seems pretty pleased 

Let us reminisce on her early life:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pohutukawa

Pohutukawa - A storm dropped branch off this tree: http://goo.gl/maps/HOQ7S



ash said:


> july 073.JPG
> 
> Pohutukawa - A storm dropped branch off this tree: http://goo.gl/maps/HOQ7S





ash said:


> Under that bark - alabaster skin and pink on the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ash said:


> Update on Scarlett - she's slicker than a baby's hind end.
> 
> The transition between knife carved and ready for finish was a challenge. This wood is like stone to sand!
> 
> ...





ash said:


> Another dirty, teasy update. Orgy - it's only natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now to the fully armed and operational Scarlett:











She's banded up with Sanctband Grey and a pouch made from the same leather as her corset. Jaximus seems like a happy camper


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That´s a sexy, tight outfit 

Nice work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Sexi is the right adjective.

I like the way you telle the story of her, she's got a soul and that's makes her unique.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Lady in red dancing for Jaximus

Great work you done Ash


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Red leather!, black cordage! and silver theraband!

*whawhawhoowhee :naughty:* 

she is very nice.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Oooooo!
Very nice!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job on that!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Lady in red, so sexy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

The pictures don't even do it justice, guys. When I opened the box she came in golden light shot out and a chorus of angels could be heard across the land. What a magnificent piece of work. I can't thank you enough, ash. Scarlett will be treasured in my family for generations to come. Provided I don't use her powers to open a portal to another dimension. A dimension in which I would be King.......


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done Ash, beautifully unique!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow ................just have to wait a little more

cheers


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice work on Scarlett, Ash. She's beautiful and you sent her off to the prom in a red leather bustier! :-0


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Just looked at the link about the "Myrtle". We all need to get over to New Zeeland with our slingshots and solve that introduced species brushytailed possum problem and save these trees.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Red leather!, black cordage! and silver theraband!
> 
> *whawhawhoowhee :naughty:*
> 
> she is very nice.


woooooooooooow......


----------



## Ssdyle (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like the one my wife made..


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice Ash ,love the corset !!
Lucky you king Jaximus !!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice Ash!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Love it Ash! got a question, did you wet the leather to get it to sink into the finger groves?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice work... Lucky JAXIMUS!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet looking burlesque shooter.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that is one sexy looking shooter. Very well done Ash. Jaximus, you are a lucky guy!


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Don't get carried away, men. Sexy? Corset? I think some of you guys have been in the woods too much? Lol


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, gentlemen!

It's great fun to make a slingshot with a theme or name to inspire things.



jld70 said:


> Love it Ash! got a question, did you wet the leather to get it to sink into the finger groves?


Yes, it did wet it a bit, but stretching and binding with string did most of the work. I thing it would have worked just as well with water or steam alone, or dry with the string or cloth binding.


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

What a lovely transformation! Perfectly crafted! Keep up the good work ash!!

Cheers Tristan


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Super nice Ash. Smooth and refinded and the slit, never thought of that with a natural. The leather wrap reminds me of fine longbow grips. Thanks for sharing your talents again man, much appreciated.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks again, my friends. It's a pleasure to share my crafts with an appreciative crowd of fine personages.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

oh my!

look at those curves under that tight leather! :wub:

Gorgeous Ash, thanks for sharing it.


----------

